# Puncture Safe?



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience of Puncture Safe? 

They make some pretty extravagant claims and I have seen demonstrations at some mh shows of them hammering a nail into an inflated tyre, then pulling the nail out again with no noticeable detrimental effect.

I have been quoted £45 for four mh tyres (I have no spare wheel) and wondered whether Puncture Safe was worth considering?

Thanks for any replies.

John


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Puncture safe*

I have it in my M/H, smart and ride on mower, so far, no punctures in35000 miles and many cuts, but it dos'nt mean I will not get a puncture. None of these vehicles? Have spares.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have Ultraseal in my tyres. I think it's a good job. I did get a bolt through a tyre and it stayed inflated till I got it fixed, I can't know what would have happened without the Ultraseal of course.

I view it as just a few pounds spent which may prevent a lot of hassle, Alan.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi I had Ultraseal put in all my motorbikes execpt my last new bike, the day I picked it up I got a nail in it,

I put Ultraseal in pulled out the nail pumped up the tyre and it never went down and I did the IOM at some silly speeds  sold the bike 3 years later still up.
I think some only do a temp repair Ultraseal is permanent. 

I keep meaning to put it in MH but I do have a spare.

Good luck

Chris


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Alan (erneboy)

Have just found out that Ultraseal is the company name for Puncturesafe. So they are one and the same thing.

I think £45 for 4 mc tyres is a fair price but I also reckon that £10 to put the stuff in a 20inch wheel bike tryres to be extortionate.

Any views

John


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

I had a similar product in my previous motorcycle AND car...

The price you quote is about right.... I understand the system works well and have heard horror stories from bikes were this type of system saves the day!

All depends on the type of puncture though as understand it doesnt save slashes or 'tatty' holes.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep John, sorry I should have said it's the same.

I suppose we can never really know if it works. I was a landscape contractor and used it in lots of machinery, tractors etc. I know it worked there, it cut the number of punctures we had dramatically. I would not be without it in my van tyres for that reason, Alan.


----------

